

Parícutin: “Here Is Something New and Strange” – A volcano is born - gus_massa
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/rosetta-stones/2013/02/20/paricutin-here-is-something-new-and-strange/

======
dang
It continues at [http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/rosetta-
stones/2013/02/2...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/rosetta-
stones/2013/02/28/paricutin-save-me-from-the-dangers-in-which-i-am-about-to-
die/).

------
thret
I find it remarkable that a pit five feet deep, that cannot be filled, is
regarded as ordinary by the people who live near it their whole lives.

~~~
msandford
Well if it was always there when you were growing up and your dad wasn't
scared of it and he didn't talk about how strange it was, who would teach you
to think it's anything out of the ordinary?

